# Maryland - Gravel / Fire Road Routes



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are a bunch of gravel rides in Frederick, MD - with Ride-with-GPS maps

The Gravel & Grind rides start from the coffee/ bike shop: 124 S. Carroll St. Frederick, MD 21701

Longer descriptions: 
3 Fall Rides in Frederick on Forgotten Roads
Big Summer Dirt Rides: Ditch the Car and Ride from Frederick | Gravel & Grind

1.) Gravel & Grind - Watershed Loop (41 miles):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14737830
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

2.) Gravel & Grind - Sugarloaf Mountain Loop (38 miles):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14740139
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

3.) Gravel & Grind - Middletown Valley Loop (38 miles):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14740549
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

4.) Gravel & Grind - BOB Ride (33 miles):
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15503887
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

5.) Gravel & Grind - The Coffee Outside - Right Fork Option (26 miles):
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10817879
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

6.) Gravel & Grind - Winery Ride Option 1 (37 Miles)
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/10817963
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

7.) Gravel & Grind - Harder Last Half of Winery Route (25 Miles)
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/10817998
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

8.) Gravel & Grind - The Epic Fall Ramble Ride (67 miles):
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/10818078
STARTING POINT
124 S. Carroll St, Frederick MD 21701

9.) James Johnson's (Gravel & Grind)
Here are a bunch more routes; these are mostly dirt and gravel - including a few Michaux rides in Adams County, PA, US:
See his profile: https://ridewithgps.com/users/84983
-plus overnight bike camping trips:
Four Sub 24 Hour Overnight camping trips near Frederick, from easy to pretty hard | Gravel & Grind

10.) Frederick County Gravel - A (60 Miler)
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6940137 
STARTING POINT
2401 Whittier Dr., Frederick, MD 21702-3355

11.) Frederick County Gravel - B (46 Miler)
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/3241448
STARTING POINT
Hamburg Road (Between Fishing Creek Road & Gambrill Park Rd.)

12.) Frederick County Gravel - C (37 miles):
Ridewithgps.com/routes/11820811
STARTING POINT
Hamburg Road (Between Fishing Creek Road & Gambrill Park Rd.)


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I usually stick to roads but I've done a good amount of riding in the Thurmont area, it's a beautiful region. Maybe I'll pick up some fatter tires at some point and give some of these routes a try.


----------

